# New build problems



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I keep getting a bsod everytime I boot it up even at stock settings and with every stick of ram in differant locations and by them selfs.

Have tryed everything I can think of other than memtest as I have lost my ram stick it was on.

System specs
Asus Rampage III Formula
i7 920
Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D 3X2GB
HD5850
Corsair TX750w


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

have you tried the PSU or rather think that it might be the cause ?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

The psu is at 12.1v in the bios


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> The psu is at 12.1v in the bios



It could be a HDD issue if you can get into the bios and all . Or just plain bad ram . I would try the HDD since you have done the RAM or take the RAM into best buy or some were to have it tested .


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2010)

Reseat the CPU and re-install the cooler.
If it persists RMA the Mobo.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

It worked for alittle bit I was installing windows when I got the first bsod.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> It worked for alittle bit I was installing windows when I got the first bsod.



sounds like the hdd went out check you hdd .


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2010)

try to check you hdd setting 
http://forums.techarena.in/vista-hardware-devices/821254.htm
btw, have you check to boot it without ram? does it beep? if it beeps it looks your board is OK


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Reset cpu and still the same
Trying diff hdd now


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Reset cpu and still the same
> Trying diff hdd now



I think that you will find the HDD is the problem . I hope it is any way


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope its something simple
Never had any problems building pc's before this one is killing me.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2010)

I think hardrive too Unless the default bios is setting your ram at the wrong voltage (happens).

And yes beeps are good it means your motherboard is working and finding fault with installed hardware.

No bleeps = bad (RMA the mobo) unless you didnt plug in the speaker  then you should hear one lovely bleep,


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Other hdd seemed fine.
It beeps and goes though everything fine ram volts are 1.65v


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Other hdd seemed fine.
> It beeps and goes though everything fine ram volts are 1.65v



So is it now working ?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

My velociraptor drive keeps bsod.
Bios settings are ok both hdd's are the same all auto and enabled.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> My velociraptor drive keeps bsod.
> Bios settings are ok both hdd's are the same all auto and enabled.



Are you able to boot from the CD rom ?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes and I can boot to both hdd but the raptor bsod everytime.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Yes and I can boot to both hdd but the raptor bsod everytime.



That my friend is a HDD problem . They both are not compatible with your new setup for some reason . I just know this is what it is I have had this same issue before and I used 4 HDD's and had to go buy a new one . Have you done a Full format not just a quick one ? If not you can try formatting the HDD's like 2 or even 4 times that might do the trick . But I am convinced that it is a HDD issue .


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2010)

Does the VR work on any other systems?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was useing the vr in my old system never had any problems with it.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I was useing the vr in my old system never had any problems with it.



That doesn't mean that this system will not have issue with it .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Im formating the vr from a diff drive maybe it will work.
When I went to install win7 it didnt do a format like I have seen before.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Im formating the vr from a diff drive maybe it will work.
> When I went to install win7 it didnt do a format like I have seen before.



Well now you will find out . This is your problem and it is nothing more than your HDD . Good luck have fun .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope it works.
I will get a ssd at some point but dont have the money right now


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2010)

$20 says it's the mobo.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Kreij said:


> $20 says it's the mobo.



Your on ! $20 bucks it is the HDD .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Its still running right now and formating the vr.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Its still running right now and formating the vr.



If the FM goes well it will be fine ! And I will get $20 Bucks !


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope it works.Its about 3/4 way done now.
The RC TweakIt tool is very cool.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I hope it works.Its about 3/4 way done now.
> The RC TweakIt tool is very cool.



It will be fine .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

That was the longest it has been on.
Going to see if it works now.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> That was the longest it has been on.
> Going to see if it works now.



Good luck I am waiting to hear from you on it .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope just bsod again


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Nope just bsod again



There is some thing going on with that HDD . Try to reformat it 2 times then see . I still think it is just the HDD .


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Nope just bsod again



Try it in a different system and see if it bsod's there. If not, then the drive is fine, it just won't play with your new hardware.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont have a defferent system to try it on anymore.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2010)

Some motherboards are fussy about what ram they like, I still think its the hardrive though probably damaged sector halting the instalation. Try another HDD.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 17, 2010)

Nitro-Max said:


> Some motherboards are fussy about what ram they like, I still think its the hardrive though probably damaged sector halting the instalation. Try another HDD.



He already tried and they worked. Hence why I'm thinking the drive doesn't want to play with the hardware.
And also basing this on the fact he has used the drive previously.



jlewis02 said:


> Yes and I can boot to both hdd but the raptor bsod everytime.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I changed where it was pluged in on the board from a normal sata to the faster ones that are 6gb/s maybe just maybe

No go

Going to format the other drive and use it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2010)

Shouldnt really cause issues, sata 1 2 3 are all same connection type and should run as normal unless you have a 6gb/s hardrive and cable to allow it to run at those speeds, But i guess you could try.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2010)

Just go with what works man RIP raptor.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

If this drive works im going to shoot the raptor with my 44mag


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

It just crashed now.POS i7 system


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 17, 2010)

danm man that vr just wont budge....rma taat shit and get a diff hdd from wd or go with seagate they got those cheetah hdd that are 10k rpm too..keep us all updated


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2010)

Well go back to basics bare minimum one drive one ram stick etc see if the instal completes and you get into windows then add the other hardware one by one, till you get bsod. And then you'll find your problem.

Have you checked the ram is compatable with the motherboard? some board are fussy with certain ram.

*EDIT* I hate computers as much as i love them!!

well goodluck im off to bed its late here in the uk.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

The ram is in the compatable list in the book and on there site.


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 17, 2010)

are ALL fans spinning when you get bsod? including gpu fan?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

SuPeR FlYYY said:


> are ALL fans spinning when you get bsod? including gpu fan?



Yes
Maybe I got a bad cpu?


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 17, 2010)

highly doubt it, as long as ur 100% sure the cpu and the cpu fan is seated properly, i dont think cpu is the problem. you have a great mb, did you try the reset and start features?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes
Im going to bed piss on this thing.


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 17, 2010)

lol im out to bed, goodluck man, dont give up!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I keep getting your overclock has failed and its all stock still.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone have anymore ideas?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

124 is a hardware error, do the step by step of everything. 1 stick of ram at a time, then with a backup gpu, then the hd's etc..

I highly doubt its the mobo but if it crashes no matter the hardware config then MAAAYBE its the mobo


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 17, 2010)

Had this same thing happen when I added a new SSD. It would boot part when then crash very suddenly. I solved the problem by setting up the SSD first then adding the other regular HDD afterward. So it did not mean something was broke.....just was not setup to the way the hardware would have liked.   Hopefully you figure out your woes here. Probably something small that is easily overlooked but I will guess the HDD as well here. Your symptoms mimicked my own.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have tryed the hdd and one ram stick installed.
I have two hdd's and they are both doing the samething.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am out of ideas.
I updated the bios and still the same.


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 18, 2010)

I remember a guy who built a computer and forgot to put the stand offs for the motherboard and wondered why the computer kept shutting off. I am thinking you just overlooked something. Maybe it's a BIOS setting or something not set right. But keep at it and eventually you will figure it out. There are simply too many variables as to why you get a BSOD trying to boot up.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im going to RMA this POS monday so I got two days to figure it out.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Im going to RMA this POS monday so I got two days to figure it out.



Sorry to hear that you can not get it figured out . Yeah I would RMA ALL OF IT !


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

The cpu and ram are used from a guy on here.
The board I got from newegg new.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2010)

0124 = not the right VTT for the memory in my book


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

What should it be?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Votages are
CPU-1.20v
DRAM-1.65v
IOH-1.15v
ICH-1.11v
QPI-1.26v
CPU PLL-1.81v
IOH PCIE-1.50v


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Votages are
> CPU-1.20v
> DRAM-1.65v
> IOH-1.15v
> ...



I tell you what ; I will trade you mine for yours !


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 0124 = not the right VTT for the memory in my book



i read that its general hardware error.. hmm


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 0124 = not the right VTT for the memory in my book



You sir are awsome its still working so far I guess the QPI is what was the problem its at 1.28v now.

Got almost all the drivers installed on my VR drive.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well it was working just crashed again.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Well it was working just crashed again.



crank it up more then ! take it to 1.3 !!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its at 1.35 in the bios and its showing 1.31v in RC TweakIt


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Its at 1.35 in the bios and its showing 1.31v in RC TweakIt



Take it to 1.4 then ! or trade that POS to me for my CPU , MB and RAM .


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought QPI and VTT were separate entities on X58. I would be looking at ICH I "think", not possitive.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok ICH and IOH are at 1.20v now maybe that will be better.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

trickson said:


> Take it to 1.4 then ! or trade that POS to me for my CPU , MB and RAM .



what are you basing your suggestions from? Up'ing the voltage is not a cure all 

QPI is the link between your NB and CPU like HT on an Asus

I really think your ram is causing the issue...


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Upping the ICH and IOH just made it crash faster.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Upping the ICH and IOH just made it crash faster.



Now this is starting to sound like a RAM issue .


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

You really don't need to be increasing random volts unless you know what they are for. That's a good way to get a RMA

what vlts does your ram call for? what CL are they at and what freq?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ram is 1600mhz 8-8-8-24@1.65v

Going back to one stick of ram.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> You really don't need to be increasing random volts unless you know what they are for. That's a good way to get a RMA
> 
> what vlts does your ram call for? what CL are they at and what freq?



True . this just sounds like maybe some thing is terribly wrong and it could be RAM and even worse the MB maybe f'ed !


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

QPI is cpu vtt on this board.
Im going to put it at 1.4v and see how long it lasts.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> QPI is cpu vtt on this board.
> Im going to put it at 1.4v and see how long it lasts.



if you say so got a link to where you got that info?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you tried to load default settings? It might "dumb down" your ram but it might get you going


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

http://i4memory.com/f54/rampage-iii-extreme-memory-problems-24273/


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage = CPU VTT *and DRAM Bus Voltage* = VDIMM memory voltage

From your link


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe that is the problem ? Take the VDIMM to what the max rated for the RAM chips is and see if that helps . Seems like you have some bad RAM there bub .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

The ram is at 1.65v already


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> The ram is at 1.65v already



Man well good luck I do not know what it is that is causing this . RAM or MB it is one of these .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

QPI voltage is at 1.50v in bios 1.45v under RC TweakIt


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

before you blow up your stuff could you load default setting and tell me what your ram is at then try to run it that way


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

You have some Vdrop going on but one thing what is this RC tweak it and how are you able to get into that ? Is that part of the bios ?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

RC TweakIt is a link from the motherboard to a laptop via a usb cable.
I am having the sam problems alot of people have with3x2gb sticks needs alot of QPI voltage.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> RC TweakIt is a link from the motherboard to a laptop via a usb cable.
> I am having the same problems a lot of people have with3x2gb sticks needs alot of QPI voltage.



Maybe you need some new or newer RAM ? This is what I would do first ( Get new RAM ) then if that did not pan out I would RMA the MB .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Found this
CORSAIR is happy with max DRAM Voltage of 1.66v and max QPI Voltage of 1.70v anything above those numbers they don't recommand.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Found this
> CORSAIR is happy with max DRAM Voltage of 1.66v and max QPI Voltage of 1.70v anything above those numbers they don't recommend.



give it a try ?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

Put that through it your not listening to anything else! Good Luck


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im trying 1.65v ram and 1.64v QPI

Found this also.
try to stay within a vtt-vdimm difference of .225-.310V with these great Dominators


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Im trying 1.65v ram and 1.64v QPI
> 
> Found this also.
> try to stay within a vtt-vdimm difference of .225-.310V with these great Dominators



Did it work ? If not take ever thing back to stock settings and try that . If that don't work get some new RAM if that fails then get a New MB .


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Im trying 1.65v ram and 1.64v QPI
> 
> Found this also.
> try to stay within a vtt-vdimm difference of .225-.310V with these great Dominators



Correct me if i'm wrong or if all my posts are invisible to you, if your having a problem your answer is to max out the voltage?


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong or if all my posts are invisible to you, if your having a problem your answer is to max out the voltage?



LOL . The RAM is fucked and he is trying to make the smoke rise up to tell him so . :shadedshu


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

trickson said:


> LOL . The RAM is fucked and he is trying to make the smoke rise up to tell him so . :shadedshu



What's sad is that i'm pretty positive he could get the rig going if he just puts the ram down to 1333... but i'm done with this thread before he earns me an infraction


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> What's sad is that i'm pretty positive he could get the rig going if he just puts the ram down to 1333... but i'm done with this thread before he earns me an infraction



Wait the ram is NOT running at 1333 ? Well hell there is the problem RIGHT THERE ! :shadedshu


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

I will try lowering the mem here in a min I just got a stop 50 error and a cpu overheat.
Was running prime95 with the stock cooler.
The ram is 1600mhz tho

I had the cpu overheat set too low lol.60c


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I will try lowering the mem here in a min I just got a stop 50 error and a cpu overheat.
> Was running prime95 with the stock cooler.
> The ram is 1600mhz tho
> 
> I had the cpu overheat set too low lol.60c



This is just what garyinhere was telling you to do . Lower every thing down to stock settings MAN then you can tweak things once you have it all up and running . WTF ? Your RAM must be begging you for a break take it down to 1333 and then see what happens .


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

After setting Bios (v0505) to Default, reboot.  Have the hard drive disconnected.  Have all three memory slots (red ones) filled.  In bios first tab "Extreme Tweaker" go to Ai Overclock Tuner and hit enter set field to XMP and F10 save. Reboot.  You should be able to get through bios run and find message 'no bootable media found'...or to that effect.  Then try with hard drive.  If you can't get to that point try running (memtest 86 V4.10) or Windows Mem test DOS boot disk. from boot CD.  You will have to set boot order in bios.  May have to try one stick at a time in red slot A1, nearest cpu . Also, disconnect all fans Except CPU fan, make sure board is not shorting out from case.

XMP "should" set SPD designated by ram, no need to adjust any voltage fields.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Running prime95 with memory at 1333mhz
QPI-1.17v
DRAM-1.60v


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Running prime95 with memory at 1333mhz
> QPI-1.17v
> DRAM-1.60v



Ok so you prime , The real question is can and does the system boot up win7 ? with out the BSOD ? This is after all what we are trying to help you with .


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its still running prime95 blend tests 23min so far its good.


----------



## Thatguy (Dec 18, 2010)

I was going to post but everyone covered it, those mem adress's listed in your BSOD at ram adress registers at the CPU by the looks of things. when you start seeing very low mem adress blocks in a BSOD assume ram trouble.usually it means you need to down clock or check voltage or check the fsb etc etc etc.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Man the stock cpu cooler sucks.
Going to put my megahalems back on it and try for 1600mhz.


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Man the stock cpu cooler sucks.
> Going to put my megahalems back on it and try for 1600mhz.



Dude why not just try to get it all up and running normal first ? I think I am done here now . You seem hell bent on getting a supper clock with out getting it all up and running normal first . good luck .


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Dec 18, 2010)

yea stop being so concerned with overclocking.....test things out for a few days with stock cooler and everything else at stock settings....when ur 100% sure its good, then begin to fuck around with it


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stock ram setting is 1600mhz its good at 1333mhz so I will try to get it to 1600mhz now.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Stock" should run fine if Ai Overclock Tuner is set to XMP.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats what I just put it on.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok new problem
It works fine with the ctock cooler but it bsod almost as soon as it gets to windows with my megahalems.Same settings as stock cooler.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds like you have over tightened the cooler. Somehow cooler is not flat to cpu and is overheating. Have you looked at base of cpu to see if gold contacts are burned?  You can smell socket for burning.. be careful of pins in socket.

Are you doing a clean install of OS?

Is the mounting base of Megahalem causing a short?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just put some stuff under the mount maybe it is.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

megahalems is the problem so far its at 1600mhz and working fine with the stock cooler.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

It was working
I dont know whats up now


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

Is the mounting bracket designed for 1366 socket because it sounds like your shorting out.  Where did you get Megahalem?  What was previoius build?  You may have to contact company for correct bracket.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

The megahalem is the rev b.
Testing ram in all the slots now again.
Shouldnt ram work in the black slots?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

Manual says "Due to Intel CPU spec definition, X.M.P. DIMMs and DDR3-1600 are supported for one DIMM per channel only."  Use red slots for tri channel. Dual channel runs slots A1 & B1.  Why don't you download PDF Manual from ASUS website.  And while your at it look up mounting instructions for your revb Megahalem.

Red slot for better overclock, should be able to use black slot for tri channel but some have had mobo problems with bad DIMM sockets; which would require RMA to vendor.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the book for it but it dont say anything about single sticks.
I have everything to mount it right and it was installed correct.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

So what are you trying to accomplish with one stick? DIMM "should" be seen in any slot.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

See if all the ram slots work and.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

So go to bios and set to default again.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

When I put any stick of ram in the grey slots all I get is a red led on dram.No beeps at all.
They all work in the red slots tho.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Windows bsod even with the ram at 800mhz 
Motherboard or cpu is junk.
Mem test runs fine with just one stick and locks up with all three at 7%


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

Put all three sticks in grey slots with default Bios, if you boot ok then set XMP and run memtest.
I assume you want to run 3 DIMMs.
If you can't see full memory of 6GB then a DIMM slot must be bad.
Stop trying to run one stick.
memtest will work all 3 DIMMs.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Windows bsod even with the ram at 800mhz
> Motherboard or cpu is junk.
> Mem test runs fine with just one stick and locks up with all three at 7%



have u tried all 3 by themselves?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

If all memory worked in red slots the memory is ok, why are we going backwards with memory?
You still have not indicated a clean install of OS.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

jsfitz54 said:


> Put all three sticks in grey slots with default Bios, if you boot ok then set XMP and run memtest.
> I assume you want to run 3 DIMMs.
> If you can't see full memory of 6GB then a DIMM slot must be bad.
> Stop trying to run one stick.
> memtest will work all 3 DIMMs.



Mem test stops at 7% with all three in no matter what speed its at.
Its a clean os install.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

ok still have answered if uve tried all 3 solo to single out a bad stick.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 18, 2010)

All the sticks work and pass mem test.
I can run single and dual sticks but when I add the 3rd stick it locks at 7%


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

sounds like a bad mobo then


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree board is bad, one slot not working.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a board back from RMA and its doing the samething.
Any ideas?
Bios set to defalt and have cosair and ocz memory both are doing the same.
Bad cpu?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Downloaded the real memtest86+ and it seems to be working with all three sticks.
When I go to boot windows it just reboots any idea what would cause that?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

Hard disk errors or overheating could cause that along with your computer not being grounded properly.

Try loading the os on one of your other Hard disks.

What happens when you boot in safe mode?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

I formated a drive and its bsod before I get to install windows.
Everything is cool so heat is not a problem.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

Try it with the bare minimum components. You could be unlucky and have a bad PSU. 

You could also try it with no HD's if you load "Linux live" or something like that to a CD or USB.

If you are worried it could be the CPU, try underclocking it and see if it works any better.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

My psu is at 12.1v right now still maybe bad?
CPU is at 2.6 right now will see what it does when down clocked more.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

There are 101 things it could be. You have a decent brand PSU, so it should be ok. but if, when under load i.e. when the os is booting up, the voltage drops it could cause a restart.

I'm just brainstorming ideas for you to check, everyone whose ever own a PC has had similar problems and they are a bitch to sort.

Maybe a short somewhere, though doubtful. Maybe your HSF is on too tight, but again i doubt that is the issue. Maybe your PC isn't grounded properly. I doubt it would be a bad graphics card if you can't even install the OS. Dying/dead hard-disk could be the issue, but if you've tried it with different disks, then that isn't it.

I'd still recommend just using 1 stick of ram, and the video card. And running a Live OS from a usb stick. If you still have the problem you've narrowed it down a little.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Where do I get a live os?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

As of right now im running the stock intel hsf and everything at the slowest settings in the bios and its still bsod.
The motherboard is fresh from RMA.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.linux-live.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

What will this prove if it crashes or locks up?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

if you only have your CPU, PSU, and 1 stick of ram. then it must be one of them.

If it still doesn't work, it rules out a problem with your hard drives, or sata controller on your motherboard

you can switch ram sticks to be sure it isn't any of them...

testing your psu, mobo and cpu would be more tricky tho.

To test the gpu, see if you can put it in a friends system, or borrow a cheap gpu to see if it works then.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have two GPUs and its the same with either one of them.
Have 6 sticks of ram and have tried with all of them in every slot still the same.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2011)

ok, so you can narrow it down to mobo, psu or cpu.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Motherboard is new
CPU I got used.
PSU is kinda old but worked fine before with my old parts.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate to ask, but are you mixing memory? Test with one brand only.  You said above,  corsair and ocz (trying to cover basics, sorry).  Any chance of borrowing another cpu?  Another thing, are you using the 8 pin power for the mobo? When mine came it had a black plastic cover over south half/4pins.  ASUS should use another cap color or leave off cover as the black socket blends it away,  I really had to look hard at it and the cap did not remove easily as it is flush...a molded on pull tab in contrasting color would be a more professional approach form ASUS. I keep thinking it's a power issue or cpu at this point.  Corsair 750w psu should be good, I believe thats a single rail design like mine, 65Amp v 70Amp.

I remember reading some place that release bios had issues.  Update to bios 0505.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

No im testing each stick individualy or as a set with the same brand.
I have all the power conetions pluged in.
This board came with bios 0505


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't get this.It runs memtest86+ v4.10 just fine.Its on pass 12 and still going.
Would'nt it reboot if the psu was bad by now?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2011)

It would appear from all the steps you have taken that the only item not confirmed is the CPU.  All the memory tested good on first board.
PSU was good in previous build.
No complaints about other components.
That would leave another bad MOBO or CPU.
Have you inspected the gold dots on the cpu base for burn marks or discoloration?  They should appear uniform.  I would also smell the base for burning.  Also look at small capacitors in the middle of the underside for burning,  use a magnifying glass.

Outside of the cpu, it would appear that you have covered all the bases.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

The cpu looked fine when I looked at it.Everything was nice and clean and I did'nt smell anything when I was looking at it.
I will look at it again tho just to make sure.
The memtest has been running with the mem in xmp mode so its at 1600mhz.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2011)

How is it running now? What's connected?
Has the boot drive been installed?

I think testing memory at this point is a waste.  Every memory error I have ever had has shown up on First pass.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

It still bsod with 124 error when I try to install windows.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2011)

In bios, is it set to AHCI?  See page 3-21 manual.  With my board I have boot drive on 2nd sata 3 port I am not using sata 6 ports which are cable specific (white tipped).


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Its set to ahci
CPU looks like it has a bad conection on it.
Pix soon


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

CPU spot


----------



## SuPeR FlYYY (Jan 5, 2011)

95% rubbing alcohol only on that spot with a q tip?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

SuPeR FlYYY said:


> 95% rubbing alcohol only on that spot with a q tip?



It looks good again will try it out tomorrow to see if it fixed it or not.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Its still doing the samething.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you need to try another CPU at this point, just to eliminate all other variables.


----------



## ddx (Jan 5, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> CPU spot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/008.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/006145.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/007.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/009.jpg



I sold the processor to jlewis02. I had no issues with the chip. That blemish on the CPU was not on there when I shipped it out:




Could the mark be caused by a bad motherboard? I would suggest an RMA on the chip, but Intel will not take chips with visible physical damage.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2011)

Did the blemish disappear when cleaned by alcohol?  It looks like a spot of thermal compound.  OR  Does it look scratched?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 6, 2011)

The spot on the cpu came off and looks like it did when I got it.
Still not working


----------



## silkstone (Jan 6, 2011)

at this point you really need a mate with a similar rig to help you troubleshoot the problem. You need to check the mobo, psu and cpu separately on his system.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 6, 2011)

Please post any followup results.  My hunch is CPU, due to memory controller issue when you added last stick and bsod at 7% when loading OS.  If cpu fails ask seller to take it back and ask him or his friend, whom he was helping, to RMA with Intel.


----------



## ddx (Jan 6, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Its still running prime95 blend tests 23min so far its good.





jlewis02 said:


> I don't get this.It runs memtest86+ v4.10 just fine.Its on pass 12 and still going.
> Would'nt it reboot if the psu was bad by now?





jsfitz54 said:


> Please post any followup results.  My hunch is CPU, due to memory controller issue when you added last stick and bsod at 7% when loading OS.  If cpu fails ask seller to take it back and ask him or his friend, whom he was helping, to RMA with Intel.



If it runs Prime95, a test designed to stress the CPU, for 23 min and it passes memtest, doesn't that rule a CPU/IMC?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 6, 2011)

To ddx: It is very possible that the mobo is bad, but 2 in row (it shipped with newer bios on second board)?  jlewis02 needs to try mobo with different chip but with same memory and PSU.  Hard to tell at this point. Was the 920 run stock or overclocked?


----------



## ddx (Jan 6, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> To ddx: It is very possible that the mobo is bad, but 2 in row (it shipped with newer bios on second board)?  jlewis02 needs to try mobo with different chip but with same memory and PSU.  Hard to tell at this point. Was the 920 run stock or overclocked?



Stock under Hyper 212+ and the RAM was run stock as well.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime95


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was playing with the voltage yesterday and I got windows installed and all my drivers and ran 3dmark 11 and vantage but when I was downloading avg free it rebooted.
I got a new to me psu corsair hx1000 will see if it helps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

First time I saw your thread.

It's motherboard hate to say it. Time for an rma =/


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> First time I saw your thread.
> 
> It's motherboard hate to say it. Time for an rma =/



Two in a row bad?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Two in a row bad?



Did you verify that it wasn't the exact same board? I mean it's possible that Asus just post tested the board and deemed it working.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, jlewis02, what do you mean by:  "I was playing with voltages yesterday...."  Can't you just get things running stock before you play with anything.  Default settings should work, including CPU voltages.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Hey, jlewis02, what do you mean by:  "I was playing with voltages yesterday...."  Can't you just get things running stock before you play with anything.  Default settings should work, including CPU voltages.



It don't work at stock so I started playing with the volts some left everything stock and upped the IOH from 1.11v to 1.2v and I was able to install windows and do a few tests till I was downloading an anti virus when it restarted.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

Im going to get a refund and get an evga board 
Asus FTL


----------



## shadapar (Jan 7, 2011)

If you're still working on this, try this

1. disable in the bios additional RAID contollers/USB/fireware et cetra in
2. disable in the bios anything that is not strictly necessary for a basic boot (serial/parallel/built in sound/et cetra.)
3. install windows, it should at this point install
4. as soon as you are at a windows screen, install motherboard drivers from CD and be sure to include drivers for the disabled hardware.
5. Once all drivers are installed, reboot and renable one device at a time, allow windows to load, and repeat

I could be way off base but I've seen this issue twice now, it's rare but it does happen


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 7, 2011)

Max rated voltage is 1.375.  Set manually to max and see if it works.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Max rated voltage is 1.375.  Set manually to max and see if it works.



What are your volts set at?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

shadapar said:


> If you're still working on this, try this
> 
> 1. disable in the bios additional RAID contollers/USB/fireware et cetra in
> 2. disable in the bios anything that is not strictly necessary for a basic boot (serial/parallel/built in sound/et cetra.)
> ...



I got windows to install and everything but its still BSOD 124 error.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 7, 2011)

Try this link at Intel:   http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...uctProduct=Intel®+Core™+i7+Processor&lang=eng

My volts are set by default/ auto.
Set XMP.
changed memory from 2t/2n to 1t/1n.
bumbed BCLK to 141 which is the max I can get changing only that setting.
Almost 3.4mhz: this is my day to day.



CPU-Z   

Binaries   
CPU-Z version 1.56 

Processors   
Number of processors 1 
Number of threads 8 

APICs   
Processor 0  
     -- Core 0  
         -- Thread 0 0 
         -- Thread 1 1 
     -- Core 1  
         -- Thread 0 2 
         -- Thread 1 3 
     -- Core 2  
         -- Thread 0 4 
         -- Thread 1 5 
     -- Core 3  
         -- Thread 0 6 
         -- Thread 1 7 

Processors Information   
Processor 1 ID = 0 
     Number of cores 4 (max 8) 
     Number of threads 8 (max 16) 
     Name Intel Core i7 950 
     Codename Bloomfield 
     Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz 
     Package (platform ID) Socket 1366 LGA (0x1) 
     CPUID 6.A.5 
     Extended CPUID 6.1A 
     Core Stepping D0 
     Technology 45 nm 
     Core Speed 3393.8 MHz 
     Multiplier x FSB 24.0 x 141.4 MHz 
     Rated Bus speed 3393.8 MHz 
     Stock frequency 3066 MHz 
     Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x 
     L1 Data cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
     L1 Instruction cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
     L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
     L3 cache 8 MBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
     FID/VID Control yes 

     Turbo Mode supported, enabled 
     Max turbo frequency 3333 MHz 
     Max non-turbo ratio 23x 
     Max turbo ratio 25x 
     Max efficiency ratio 12x 
     TDP Limit 130 Watts 
     TDC Limit 110 Amps 
     Core TDP 110 Watts 
     Uncore TDP 20 Watts 
     Power @ 12x 35 Watts 
     Power @ 13x 39 Watts 
     Power @ 14x 44 Watts 
     Power @ 15x 50 Watts 
     Power @ 16x 57 Watts 
     Power @ 17x 64 Watts 
     Power @ 18x 72 Watts 
     Power @ 19x 82 Watts 
     Power @ 20x 92 Watts 
     Power @ 21x 103 Watts 
     Power @ 22x 116 Watts 
     Power @ 23x 130 Watts 
     Max bus number 255 
     Attached device PCI device at bus 255, device 2, function 1 
     Attached device PCI device at bus 255, device 3, function 4 



Chipset   
Northbridge Intel X58 rev. 13 
Southbridge Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev. 00 
Graphic Interface PCI-Express 
PCI-E Link Width x16 
PCI-E Max Link Width x16 
Memory Type DDR3 
Memory Size 6144 MBytes 
Channels Triple 
Memory Frequency 848.5 MHz (2:12) 
CAS# latency (CL) 6.0 
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 8 
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 6 
Cycle Time (tRAS) 20 
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 72 
Command Rate (CR) 1T 
Uncore Frequency 3393.8 MHz 

Memory SPD   
DIMM # 1 
     SMBus address 0x50 
     Memory type DDR3 
     Module format UDIMM 
     Manufacturer (ID) G.Skill (7F7F7F7FCD000000) 
     Size 2048 MBytes 
     Max bandwidth PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 
     Part number F3-12800CL6-2GBPI 
     Number of banks 8 
     Nominal Voltage 1.50 Volts 
     EPP no 
     XMP yes 
     XMP revision 1.1 
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency 
     JEDEC #1 6.0-6-6-17-23 @ 457 MHz 
     JEDEC #2 7.0-7-7-20-27 @ 533 MHz 
     JEDEC #3 8.0-8-8-22-30 @ 609 MHz 
     JEDEC #4 9.0-9-9-25-34 @ 685 MHz 
XMP profile XMP-1600 
     Specification PC3-12800 
     Voltage level 1.600 Volts 
     Min Cycle time 1.250 ns (800 MHz) 
     Min tRP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRCD 10.00 ns 
     Min tWR 12.50 ns 
     Min tRAS 25.00 ns 
     Min tRC 42.50 ns 
     Min tRFC 137.50 ns 
     Min tRTP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRRD 7.50 ns 
     Command Rate 2T 
XMP timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC-CR @ frequency (voltage) 
     XMP #1 6.0-8-6-20-34-2T @ 800 MHz (1.600 Volts) 

DIMM # 2 
     SMBus address 0x52 
     Memory type DDR3 
     Module format UDIMM 
     Manufacturer (ID) G.Skill (7F7F7F7FCD000000) 
     Size 2048 MBytes 
     Max bandwidth PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 
     Part number F3-12800CL6-2GBPI 
     Number of banks 8 
     Nominal Voltage 1.50 Volts 
     EPP no 
     XMP yes 
     XMP revision 1.1 
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency 
     JEDEC #1 6.0-6-6-17-23 @ 457 MHz 
     JEDEC #2 7.0-7-7-20-27 @ 533 MHz 
     JEDEC #3 8.0-8-8-22-30 @ 609 MHz 
     JEDEC #4 9.0-9-9-25-34 @ 685 MHz 
XMP profile XMP-1600 
     Specification PC3-12800 
     Voltage level 1.600 Volts 
     Min Cycle time 1.250 ns (800 MHz) 
     Min tRP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRCD 10.00 ns 
     Min tWR 12.50 ns 
     Min tRAS 25.00 ns 
     Min tRC 42.50 ns 
     Min tRFC 137.50 ns 
     Min tRTP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRRD 7.50 ns 
     Command Rate 2T 
XMP timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC-CR @ frequency (voltage) 
     XMP #1 6.0-8-6-20-34-2T @ 800 MHz (1.600 Volts) 

DIMM # 3 
     SMBus address 0x54 
     Memory type DDR3 
     Module format UDIMM 
     Manufacturer (ID) G.Skill (7F7F7F7FCD000000) 
     Size 2048 MBytes 
     Max bandwidth PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 
     Part number F3-12800CL6-2GBPI 
     Number of banks 8 
     Nominal Voltage 1.50 Volts 
     EPP no 
     XMP yes 
     XMP revision 1.1 
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency 
     JEDEC #1 6.0-6-6-17-23 @ 457 MHz 
     JEDEC #2 7.0-7-7-20-27 @ 533 MHz 
     JEDEC #3 8.0-8-8-22-30 @ 609 MHz 
     JEDEC #4 9.0-9-9-25-34 @ 685 MHz 
XMP profile XMP-1600 
     Specification PC3-12800 
     Voltage level 1.600 Volts 
     Min Cycle time 1.250 ns (800 MHz) 
     Min tRP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRCD 10.00 ns 
     Min tWR 12.50 ns 
     Min tRAS 25.00 ns 
     Min tRC 42.50 ns 
     Min tRFC 137.50 ns 
     Min tRTP 7.50 ns 
     Min tRRD 7.50 ns 
     Command Rate 2T 
XMP timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC-CR @ frequency (voltage) 
     XMP #1 6.0-8-6-20-34-2T @ 800 MHz (1.600 Volts) 


Monitoring   
Mainboard Model Rampage III Formula (0x000006AE - 0xF37EC7E1) 

LPCIO   
LPCIO Vendor Winbond 
LPCIO Model W83667HG 
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x5CA3 
LPCIO Chip ID 0xA5 
LPCIO Revision ID 0x13 

Hardware Monitors   
Hardware monitor Winbond W83627DHG 
     Voltage 0 1.21 Volts [0x97] (CPU VCORE) 
     Voltage 1 1.73 Volts [0xD8] (VIN1) 
     Voltage 2 3.33 Volts [0xD0] (+3.3V) 
     Voltage 3 4.97 Volts [0xCF] (+5V) 
     Voltage 4 11.60 Volts [0xD0] (+12V) 
     Voltage 6 1.10 Volts [0x8A] (VIN6) 
     Temperature 0 26°C (78°F) [0x1A] (SYSTIN) 
     Temperature 1 38°C (99°F) [0x4B] (CPUTIN) 
     Temperature 2 34°C (92°F) [0x43] (AUXTIN) 
     Fan 1 1278 RPM [0x42] (CPUFANIN0) 

Hardware monitor NVIDIA NVAPI 
     Voltage 0 0.96 Volts [0x3C2] (VIN0) 
     Temperature 0 58°C (136°F) [0x3A] (TMPIN0) 
     Fan PWM 0 39 pc [0x27] (FANPWMIN0) 

Hardware monitor NVIDIA NVAPI 
     Voltage 0 1.00 Volts [0x3E8] (VIN0) 
     Temperature 0 68°C (154°F) [0x44] (TMPIN0) 
     Fan PWM 0 49 pc [0x31] (FANPWMIN0) 

Hardware monitor Battery 
     Voltage 0 20.80 Volts [0x5140] (Current Voltage) 
     Level 1 100 pc [0x64] (Charge Level)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just read a bsod 124 error that linked it to VGA any chance you have another video card around just to try?  Try nvidia?

Another linked it to voltage droop on cpu, so they sugested up voltage: vcore and vtt settings. same post was using ATI.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried it with two diff HD5850s and it was the same.
I will try some more v-core its at 1.20v stock so I will go 1.25v
If I put it in xmp mode it gives 1.65v dram and 1.40qpi


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got a bsod 101 error


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

cpu at 1.30v
ioh at 1.30v
qpi at 1.40
dram at 1.65

101 error
I change anything more it goes back to 124 error.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have access to nVidia card try that.  I have looked at several online articles for bsod 124 and 101 and all were using ATI... so just to rule that out... I know it's a pain but most of the posts linked prob. to hardware issue.  One post linked to possible AVG, which I stopped using over 5 Y ago due to bloat.  For 32 & 64 bit I have been using Avast.

Did you get 1000w PSU yet? Also, I don't know if 5850's are power hogs but for my SLI i have the mobo molex graphics power port pluged in: I've read that it may or may not be needed and it is a pain in the A to plug in on this board with cpu cooler in the way.

Can you boot in safe mode?

Both our chips are rated by Intel for max v of 1.375 so I would not be concerned to use that setting. Thats the 920, 930 and 950.

Where do you think problem is at this point?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got the psu yesterday and its still doing the samething so I will probably just refund the asus board and get somthing else.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had such difficulty.

Post back when you get a new board.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just found these links:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...el=Rampage+III+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...el=Rampage+III+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


Sorry you are having such troubles.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Now im really lost.I have it overclocked and it only crashes when I try to overclock the vid cars in msi afterburner.
BCLK 160mhz
DDR3 at 1603mhz
CPU 1.30v
QPI 1.40v
PLL 1.82v
DRAM 1.65v
IOH 1.15v
ICH 1.11v


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Now im really lost.I have it overclocked and it only crashes when I try to overclock the vid cars in msi afterburner.
> BCLK 160mhz
> DDR3 at 1603mhz
> CPU 1.30v
> ...



So it's working now without bluescreening every re-boot?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> So it's working now without bluescreening every re-boot?



It is but its getting hot with the stock cooler not going full speed when I run occt to see if it passes.
Can run all the 3dmark benches just fine.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

try overclocking thru CCC and use GPU-Z to look at your temps.

If you are overclocking your CPU, then a non-stock HSF is a must. I have a V8 and it is great, but you can get better for a lower price.

You'll also need some TIM, the stock intel stuff is kinda crappy.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can clock to 775/1125 in ccc but I know the cards can go higher.
I have a Megahalems but its not on it at the moment as I was trying to get it working stock first but that has got me nowhere.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

i don;t think that they will clock as well when they are in x-fire, try pulling back on the memory and upping the GPU clock.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

On the vid cards?
Both will do 960/1200 no problem

Im going to work on the cpu/mobo for no still.
Going to put my Megahalems on it now.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Now im really lost.I have it overclocked and it only crashes when I try to overclock the vid cars in msi afterburner.
> BCLK 160mhz
> DDR3 at 1603mhz
> CPU 1.30v
> ...



I thought you said it was crashing when u overclocked the Video card?

If you are sure it can go higher, then try a different program other than the MSI one, as only one of your cards is MSI.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is but I want to test everything more.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> It is but I want to test everything more.



Have you tried a different utitity to overclock the video cards? apart from CCC and MSI.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Have you tried a different utitity to overclock the video cards? apart from CCC and MSI.



Not yet
Just got the cooler on.Will try in a min


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Started the system up today at the same settings and its back to bsod 124 error.
Bad motherboard again or a bad cpu.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Put the vcore at 1.35 and everything works fine.
Going to try and find a cheap i7 to see if its the cpu.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Is this a different board or still the R3F....

I am having a hard time tracking what you currently have and don't have. 

EDIT:

Also I know it is a touch different but I get x124's when I either have too much core voltage and overheating the proc or I am unstable without enough core volts. Another item that causes it in my personal use, corrupted display drivers.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything in my specs on the side.
I don't know what to try anymore.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

You, should be gold.  I'm still gona say it's the CPU.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Its the CPU or the motherboard.Im thinking it might be the cpu tho.
There are 26 pads on the CPU that have never been touched also.
I don't know if thats the problem or not tho.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

The fact that you have the same issue on two boards and that max voltage is needed to run leads me to believe that the cpu WAS NOT RUN AT STOCK VOLTAGES because YOU can't run it at stock voltages.  I say it's the memory controller on the chip that's bust.

And by Stock I also mean Default settings.

I'm not concerned about the 26 pads.  It's been on at least 3 mobo's.

Intel I believe only Warranties to Original Purchaser, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> The fact that you have the same issue on two boards and that max voltage is needed to run leads me to believe that the cpu WAS NOT RUN AT STOCK VOLTAGES because YOU can't run it at stock voltages.  I say it's the memory controller on the chip that's bust.
> 
> I'm not concerned about the 26 pads.



The QPI link is junk on this thing.Even in slow mode it don't work right.
124 error is all I got today.
Every safe voltage was tested on the qpi link and still the same.
CPU was at stock all day.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Intel I believe only Warranties to Original Purchaser, but I may be wrong.



That leaves me out.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/577726-qpi-multipliers.html


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you have board running, set bios back to default (if it will still run at that setting) and reflash Bios.   Also, are you using IDE or AHCI when you have installed HD and OS.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

The hdd was at ahci when I installed windows.
I set the qpi to 4800mhz lowest it will go before going slow mode and it was still 124 error.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> The hdd was at ahci when I installed windows.
> I set the qpi to 3400mhz and it was still 124 error.



Ok so ... 1.7Ghz aka 3.4GT/s or 3.4Ghz aka 6.8GT/s ? The latter sounds right. At this point if you have decrease the multiplier to it's lowest and still get the error. I am now without a doubt agreeing that it's cpu also. I mean, i know the odds aren't great with what I had suggested beforehand, 2 rma's with getting the same board. Getting that to run on a different board and getting the same error it HAS to be that cpu.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

How do I post you my screen shots?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> How do I post you my screen shots?



Screenshots of what?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture is the easiest route. Also, the proc for stock should be 2.4Ghz / 4.8GT/s, so right now you have the proc's IMC overclocked.
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37147


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

Screenshots of my settings.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Screenshots of my settings.



In the bios?
You have to use a camera or fill out a bios templet.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

Camera. I downloaded tpucapture now what?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bios Template

```
[U][B][SIZE="4"]Asus RampageIII Formula[/SIZE][/B][/U][B]
[SIZE="3"]Extreme Tweaker[/SIZE][/B]
Target CPU Frequency
Target Dram Frequency
LN2 Mode 
QPI Load Line Calibration
_____________________________________
[B]Extreme tweaker[/B]
Sync Mode..................................:
A1 Overclock Tuner......................:
OC from CPU Level Up...................:
CPU Ratio setting..........................:
CPU Turbo Power Limit..................:[B]
<CPU Configuration Sub Menu>[/B]
CPU Ratio setting..........................:
C1E Support.................................:
Hardware Prefetcher.....................:
Adjacent Cache  Line Prefetch.........:
MPS and ACPI MADT Ordering.........:
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...............:
CPU TM Function.............................:
Execute Disable Bit..........................:
Intel(r) HT Technology.....................:
Active Processor Cores.....................:
A20M..............................................:
Intel(r) Speedstep(TM) Tech.............:
Intel(r) Turbo Mode Tech..................:
Intel(r) C State Tech*.......................:
*C State package limit setting............:
*C1 Auto Demotion...........................:
*C3 Auto Demotion...........................:
_____________________________________
[B]Extreme Tweaker(Continued)[/B]
BCLK Frequency.................................:
PCIE Frequency..................................:
Dram Frequency.................................:
UCLK Frequency..................................:
QPI Link Data Rate...............................:
Memory Configuration Protect...............:[B]
<Dram Timing Configuration Sub Menu>[/B]
[B]1st Information[/B]
CAS# Latency (tCL).........................:
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD).............:
RAS# PRE Time (tRP)......................:
RAS# ACT Time (tRAS)....................:
RAS# TO RAS# Delay.......................:
Ref Cycle Time.................................:
Write Recovery Time.........................:
Read to Pre Time..............................:
Four Act Win Time.............................:
Back to Back Cas# Delay.....................:
[B]2nd Information[/B]
Timing Mode......................................:
Round trip Latency Channel A...............:
Round trip Latency Channel B................:
Round trip Latency Channel C................:
[B]3rd Information[/B]
Write to Read Delay (DD).......................:
Write to Read Delay (DR).......................:
Write to Read Delay (SR).......................:
Read to Write Delay (DD)........................:
Read to Write Delay (DR)........................:
Read to Write Delay (SR)........................:
Read to Read Delay (DD).........................:
Read to Read Delay (DS).........................:
Read to Read Delay (SR).........................:
Write to Write Delay (DD)........................:
Write to Write Delay (DR).........................:
Write to Write Delay (SR)..........................:[B]
Extreme Tweaker (Continued)[/B]
CPU Differential amplitude..........................:
CPU Clock Skew.........................................:
IOH Clock Skew..........................................:
Extreme Engine Digi+..................................:
Digi+ Power Mode.......................................:
PWM Voltage Control...................................:
Load-Line Calibration...................................:
CPU Voltage OCP.........................................:
CPU PWM Frequency....................................:
Extreme OV.................................................:
Extreme OC.................................................:
CPU Voltage.................................................:
CPU PLL Voltage............................................:
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage.................................:
DRAM BUS Voltage.........................................:
[B]<Dram Reference Voltage Sub Menu>[/B]
DRAM DATA Ref. Ch.A.....................................:
DRAM CTRL Ref. Ch.A......................................:
DRAM DATA Ref. Ch.B......................................:
DRAM CTRL Ref. Ch.B.......................................:
DRAM DATA Ref. Ch.C.......................................:
DRAM CTRL Ref. Ch.C.......................................:
[B]Extreme Tweaker (Continued)[/B]
IOH Voltage......................................................:
IOH PCIE Voltage...............................................:
ICH Voltage.......................................................:
ICH PCIE Voltage................................................:
CPU Spread Spectrum.........................................:
PCIE Spread Spectrum.........................................:
```


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

As of right now everything in the bios is at defalt other than the HDD ACIH and vcore is at 1.35v all others are at defalt.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture001837.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture002728.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture006399.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture004106.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture005331.jpg


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

????


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

My voltages right now


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Odds are it's the cpu just due the the fact this is the second board you have tried it in.
Put it at stock volts, keep the FSB as stock too and lower the multiplier, like someone else here reccommended.

If the cpu works underclocked with stock FSB then it is the chip.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

I set the bclk at 100 and it still did the same.
I have it at stock with 1.35v on the vcore and its still running prime95.
Will try it again.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Multi at 18x all voltage at defalt 124 error
Multi at 12x windows don't load just resets
Multi at 16x all voltage defalt 124 error

V-Core at 1.35 seems to kinda fix it will run it some more at all stock with 1.35v see if I can make it lock up or something.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well it has ran prime95 blend and a movie for 1 hour and still going.
I think I need a new cpu.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2011)

See if you can get an RMA


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> See if you can get an RMA



I got the cpu used


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2011)

So return it to the guy and get him to RMA.


----------



## ddx (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok guys, I've been trying to follow this thread for a while and I'm reading what seems to be contradictory information.

 - It runs fine at 1.25 but crashes when trying to OCing vid cards
 - A few days later, it only runs at 1.30 with the stock heatsink but has overheating issues and crashes completely when he switches to the Mega, a better cooler
 - Its been said that the IMC is bad, but memtest passes at rated specifications under XMP settings
 - Its been suggested that the CPU is bad, but it passes Prime95 at all 1.25 1.3v
 - The CPU was cosmetically perfect, but develops blemishes on the pads after 3 weeks with the OP
 - And finally, I have been told through PM that the CPU I sold him is bad and only runs at 1.35 (despite it running prime and memtest at 1.25 and 1.3 and several posts where the OP has had the chip working but then gets errors after a hardware change) and that I will need to RMA the chip.

While I do want to help the OP out, I am concerned that there was either a secondary hardware defect or *user error*. It seems that as the OP keeps playing with the chip, it is getting worse and worse.

My main concern is that I do not want to get stuck with *undeserved* bad rep (as it seems, when in doubt, blame the seller) or be financially liable since I am the middleman in the transaction and sold the processor for my friend who, despite some suggestions in this thread, did not overclock the processor in any way at all.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

It passes prime95 blend test with 1.35v onthe vcore.
I have been trying to get it to run at a lower voltage with everything at stock.
Windows 124 error with 1.25v on the vcore.
Testing at 1.30v right now


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

To:  ddx, 
I'm sorry you are the middleman in all this but you immediately brought up RMA...  Seemed defensive to me from the word go.  Do you know what the RMA process is with Intel?

I do agree with you that "testing" appears to be less than methodical with too many changes beyond stock/default settings.

I don't know why at this point it won't work.
RMA board for a 3rd try; keeping track of serial numbers on returned board.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2011)

ddx said:


> My main concern is that I do not want to get stuck with *undeserved* bad rep (as it seems, when in doubt, blame the seller) or be financially liable since I am the middleman in the transaction and sold the processor for my friend who, despite some suggestions in this thread, did not overclock the processor in any way at all.



How is there bad rep?
I have yet to determin the cpu bad so I don't know what your woried about unless you know you helped sell a bad cpu.

Should I try to rma the board again or just get a new cpu?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2011)

ddx said:


> Ok guys, I've been trying to follow this thread for a while and I'm reading what seems to be contradictory information.
> 
> - It runs fine at 1.25 but crashes when trying to OCing vid cards
> - A few days later, it only runs at 1.30 with the stock heatsink but has overheating issues and crashes completely when he switches to the Mega, a better cooler
> ...



No bad Rep for you man, if it's a faulty chip, it's a faulty chip. You weren't to know. It would actually be a good rep for you as we'd know that you were willing to help the buyer out.

At the end of the day if the chip is fine, you could test the chip in your rig, and post screenies with everything running ok and then post some screen shots or validation and ship it back to the buyer without the need to RMA anything. I can only see that helping your rep as a seller.


----------



## ddx (Jan 10, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> To:  ddx,
> I'm sorry you are the middleman in all this but you immediately brought up RMA...  Seemed defensive to me from the word go.  Do you know what the RMA process is with Intel?
> 
> I do agree with you that "testing" appears to be less than methodical with too many changes beyond stock/default settings.
> ...



Sorry if i seem "defensive" but if you read the entire thread, you'll see that at several points the OP refers to the CPU as bad. I've also gotten a PM stating that the CPU is defective and asking for a RMA.

I will contact intel for the OP (not sure of the process as I've never had to RMA from them), but I'm not comfortable leaving those statements out there without a response from me.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I have seen today the cpu works fine IF I keep everything cool and have the vcore no lower than 1.33v.
I had it running or several hours at stock speed and the vcore at 1.35v memory at 1066mhz.
Just bsod 124 error again but this time was my falt qpi was at 1.23v when it needs to be 1.40v to stay running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture is the easiest route. Also, the proc for stock should be 2.4Ghz / 4.8GT/s, so right now you have the proc's IMC overclocked.
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37147





jlewis02 said:


> Just bsod 124 error again but this time was my falt qpi was at 1.23v when it needs to be 1.40v to stay running.



You don't have a lower QPI multiplier? Should be running 2.4Ghz as I mentioned earlier on.


@ddx

No bad rep with me.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You don't have a lower QPI multiplier? Should be running 2.4Ghz as I mentioned earlier on.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ddx (Jan 13, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> JrRacinFan said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have a lower QPI multiplier? Should be running 2.4Ghz as I mentioned earlier on.
> ...


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 14, 2011)

I had it running or so I thought it is still doing the same at all stock settings for some reason.
I went though the voltages one at a time and have found 1.37v on the vcore is needed to keep windows up for 24hrs.
All other volts were set at auto.


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 14, 2011)

ddx said:


> Sorry if i seem "defensive" but if you read the entire thread, you'll see that at several points the OP refers to the CPU as bad. I've also gotten a PM stating that the CPU is defective and asking for a RMA.
> 
> I will contact intel for the OP (not sure of the process as I've never had to RMA from them), but I'm not comfortable leaving those statements out there without a response from me.




Thats shit -hot!! take it! Take it now!!


----------



## ddx (Jan 21, 2011)

Update January 21, 2011:

I've offered multiple times to assist the OP with an RMA (replacement with brand new i7-950). My last communication with the OP was on January 15. OP has yet to accept.

At this point, I've pretty much done everything I can to help.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2011)

I think he would be wise to take your offer.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been working crap hours and couldnt get the cpu shipped till yesterday.


----------



## ddx (Jan 21, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> I have been working crap hours and couldnt get the cpu shipped till yesterday.



No PMs, no posts and no tracking number? When were you going to tell me that you shipped the chip? I'm trying to help you out here, but you're making it very difficult. Send me the tracking number so I know when to expect arrival of the CPU.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 21, 2011)

Will get you the number after work.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got the number sent to him.
I had a package on the step when I got home a nice used i7 930 and so far everything defalt in the bios its in windows right now seems to be working fine right now.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 26, 2011)

4 days and still going strong.
The only thing changed was the cpu and all is good.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope the new 950 comes out in your favor.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 26, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I hope the new 950 comes out in your favor.



Me too.


----------



## ddx (Jan 26, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Me too.



When I checked tracking yesterday, it showed 2 business days to go before arrival (from jlewis to me). Expect RMA to take up to 14 days. I will keep you informed during the process.


----------



## ddx (Feb 10, 2011)

Good News! Just received the RMA replacement, and as promised, you are getting a brand new in box Intel i7-950.

PM'd you about shipping.


----------



## ddx (Feb 11, 2011)

BNIB i7-950 incoming! Replacement CPU has been shipped and is on the way to the OP. PM'd the OP with tracking info.


----------

